# Horrible sportsmanship from CDA slammers-G09 Metcalf



## junebug1983 (Jul 22, 2018)

This coach does not know what the definition of sportsmanship/FairPlay is. Our team played the last game of group play at 10:10. The moment our game ended our coach asked Metcalf for a break and he refused. The finals match was scheduled at 11:15. It was horrible for the tournament “Cerritos premier cup”  to schedule the final this close to each other. But ultimately the tournament asked Metcalf if it was ok with him to give our girls an hour break. He declined,
And stated him and his team had
Plans already. This coach is a total dooch bag. He Puts winning over the girls safety. These girls are only 8-9
Years old, not to mention playing in 90 degree weather with no rest. To top it all off we are from the same club WHAT A WAY FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER. Yes I give a lot of blame to Cerritos United soccer club, for even giving Metcalf the option to allow us the rest. But at the end Metcalf had the last word! And he refused. Great coach!


----------



## Frank (Jul 22, 2018)

I can understand being upset at the tourney for a tight schedule but being mad at the other team doesn’t make sense to me. They knew the schedule and played it the way it was published. They have no obligation to change because the other team wants to. Everyone knew going in what the deal was.


----------



## coachrefparent (Jul 22, 2018)

I have no idea if they had plans or not, and I bet you don't either.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 22, 2018)

I’d be mad at the tournament for scheduling things so tight.
If I’m a parent on that team and I’m there for a game-  I expect that we start on time.  And end about on time.  I don’t want to sit around for almost 2 hours before the game starts (arrive 45 minutes early for the scheduled time only to be told you are starting an hour later).


----------



## Dominic (Jul 22, 2018)

Scores http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?EventID=66860&GroupID=742897&Gender=Girls&Age=10


CDA SLAMMERS FC WHITTIER METCALF (CAS)   5 

CDA SLAMMERS WOIEMBERGHE/UMANA (CAS) 1


----------



## Slow Jamin (Jul 22, 2018)

Reason #8,745,546 while the US National team massively underachieves in soccer.  I agree with your points 100% Junebug.  Coaches and Parents who care SIGNIFICANTLY more about "U9 Championships" than player development, safety, and common sense fair play.  
It's all good.  Just expect the absolute worst from US Youth Soccer and you won't be disappointed.  It's all about the $$.





junebug1983 said:


> This coach does not know what the definition of sportsmanship/FairPlay is. Our team played the last game of group play at 10:10. The moment our game ended our coach asked Metcalf for a break and he refused. The finals match was scheduled at 11:15. It was horrible for the tournament “Cerritos premier cup”  to schedule the final this close to each other. But ultimately the tournament asked Metcalf if it was ok with him to give our girls an hour break. He declined,
> And stated him and his team had
> Plans already. This coach is a total dooch bag. He Puts winning over the girls safety. These girls are only 8-9
> Years old, not to mention playing in 90 degree weather with no rest. To top it all off we are from the same club WHAT A WAY FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER. Yes I give a lot of blame to Cerritos United soccer club, for even giving Metcalf the option to allow us the rest. But at the end Metcalf had the last word! And he refused. Great coach!


----------



## Caltek (Jul 22, 2018)

This tourny was a joke gu9 field was tiny, u10 play 7v7 and the tourny did not play with build out lines and allowed punting . Goes against everything our players have been working on. Also rules state 6 team division will play own bracket plus 1 cross play game and bracket winners play in finals. They decided to only cross play and most points get to finals. The two teams who met in the finals had very easy route only playing one competitive game before the finals. Will not be attending this tourny in the future.


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 22, 2018)

Your coach always has the option of forfeiting the game if he (and the parents) thinks it is a danger to the kids to play.


----------



## Josep (Jul 23, 2018)

Wasn’t this schedule posted well before your team made the final?   The appropriate time to make a beef was before play started.  Nobody wants to sit around.  Can’t blame the other day. Blame the tourney.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 23, 2018)

Sure, it sounds unsportsmanlike from OP's perspective, but that's actually the perspective of the side that wants to bend the rules.  If there was a published schedule, then I don't see what the problem is.  The parents from the other team all planned their day based on the published schedule.  Maybe some of them need to go pick up an older sister at another tournament and need to leave immediately after the game.  I know parents from our team often juggle between two different tournament sites.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 23, 2018)

Caltek said:


> ..... Will not be attending this tourny in the future.


Crappy job with schedules by the tournament.  You are absolutely correct to not play in any tournament that you feel is not well run or cannot put together a proper schedule.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 23, 2018)

It's definitely fault of the tournament organizers.  Even if this coach would agree to play later,  he probably would have given you 30 more minutes for a longer break.  To be honest, I don't think 30 more minutes of 1 hour would have made a difference.  These girls are too young to play 2 games in a day in the middle of the summer. 

I don't understand why SoCAL is so fixated on these summer tournaments.  You gain nothing by having young kids play 2 games a day in 90+ degree weather.    I am in the minority on this one but the bulk of the tournaments are just useless.  At this age, just have a scrimmage (1 per day).


----------



## Josep (Jul 23, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It's definitely fault of the tournament organizers.  Even if this coach would agree to play later,  he probably would have given you 30 more minutes for a longer break.  To be honest, I don't think 30 more minutes of 1 hour would have made a difference.  These girls are too young to play 2 games in a day in the middle of the summer.
> 
> I don't understand why SoCAL is so fixated on these summer tournaments.  You gain nothing by having young kids play 2 games a day in 90+ degree weather.    I am in the minority on this one but the bulk of the tournaments are just useless.  At this age, just have a scrimmage (1 per day).



Agreed.  But there are a lot of trophy chasers, especially in the lower ranks and it helps a lot of those naive parents swallow the $3000 soccer bill.  That post of Johnny or Sally with the medal and holding the trophy on facebook is worth $500 to many parents.  A few wins, and the blind sheep are happy. 

Summer tourneys are the worst.  There’s no development.  There are no college coaches.   The quality is all over the place.  They exist in part so that coaches can get a paid vacation on the parents.  They also serve in the “we attend yours, you attend ours” Mode between clubs.  

One big scam.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, crazy how over-rated these summer tournaments are. We paid $700 for 7v7 with no build out lines, 20 minute halves, one official in charge (no AR's) at a local tournament this year. For three games. One game was competitive, others not at the level. Too many tournaments to get even quality of teams, much rather have 1 game Saturday, 1 game Sunday or even a 3-way round robin at one field, than this.


----------



## Red Devil Fan (Jul 23, 2018)

junebug1983 said:


> This coach does not know what the definition of sportsmanship/FairPlay is. Our team played the last game of group play at 10:10. The moment our game ended our coach asked Metcalf for a break and he refused. The finals match was scheduled at 11:15. It was horrible for the tournament “Cerritos premier cup”  to schedule the final this close to each other. But ultimately the tournament asked Metcalf if it was ok with him to give our girls an hour break. He declined,
> And stated him and his team had
> Plans already. This coach is a total dooch bag. He Puts winning over the girls safety. These girls are only 8-9
> Years old, not to mention playing in 90 degree weather with no rest. To top it all off we are from the same club WHAT A WAY FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER. Yes I give a lot of blame to Cerritos United soccer club, for even giving Metcalf the option to allow us the rest. But at the end Metcalf had the last word! And he refused. Great coach!


I would let Cal South now of the lack of rest time. If it is a Cal South sanctioned tournament I believe one of the rules to be sanctioned is there has to be some rest between games.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 23, 2018)

Tournaments fault. An extra 30 mins or 1hr wouldnt have allowed kids to achieve any real recovery - especially when it comes to glycogen levels. Good reason why pros play with a minimum of 3 days rest. At least a few hours will allow some recovery but the extra hour wouldnt have helped much. This shouldnt happen at paid, organized tournaments.


----------



## Soccer (Jul 23, 2018)

Red Devil Fan said:


> I would let Cal South now of the lack of rest time. If it is a Cal South sanctioned tournament I believe one of the rules to be sanctioned is there has to be some rest between games.


Two games off between games used to be the rule.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Two games off between games used to be the rule.


What rule?


----------



## forsomuch (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure what the penalty would be to the tournament for not following the rule but under _CalSouth Manual for Tournament Operations Section VI-6-C states:_

"Minimum rest between games shall be equivalent to the length of two games for that age group. Back-to-back “mini-games” shall not exceed the length of a regulation game, as modified by Cal South rules, for the age group playing the games."


----------



## mirage (Jul 24, 2018)

With all due respect, we're talking about 8~9 yrs old kids right?

Has the social norm changed so much that we all don't believe kids that age run around all day - hot or cold?

Two 20 minute halves?  So 40 minutes total with at least 5 minutes half time, right?  With subs, since everyone plays at this age, the whole thread is that the other team didn't want to give a break more than an hour between two games?

Such anger and really unnecessary tone by OP.  "This coach is a total dooch bag. He Puts winning over the girls safety. These girls are only 8-9 Years old, not to mention playing in 90 degree weather with no rest."  There was a break but you clearly felt it wasn't long enough from your perspective.  You can always hold your kid out of the next game.  You as a parent need to make that call.

All I'm saying is that are we being over protective and making a big deal of nothing?  There WILL BE worse things that will happen in your youth soccer journey if you continue so lets keep it real....


----------



## Chalklines (Jul 24, 2018)

The tournament was garbage for many age groups.

How was it even sanctioned by Cal South? I felt bad for the U10 teams playing on a basketball court size field with miniature goals.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> With all due respect, we're talking about 8~9 yrs old kids right?
> 
> Has the social norm changed so much that we all don't believe kids that age run around all day - hot or cold?
> 
> ...


If the referees can do it (multiple games in a row), then why can't the kids on those tiny fields or even the larger fields.  No one cares if the 12-14 y/o or 50+ y/o referee works three to four 30-45 minute games on a full size field with only 10 minutes of rest between games.  If the players hydrate correctly leading up to the weekend and the coach has properly trained them, then they should be able to handle multiple games in a day played close together.

What I find strange is the difference between State Cup and National Cup.  The National Cup teams are supposed to be the better more well conditioned teams and only play one game a day, while the State Cup teams are not as well conditioned and play two games a day.  Seems to me that those should be reversed.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 24, 2018)

Surfref said:


> If the referees can do it (multiple games in a row), then why can't the kids on those tiny fields or even the larger fields.  No one cares if the 12-14 y/o or 50+ y/o referee works three to four 30-45 minute games on a full size field with only 10 minutes of rest between games.  If the players hydrate correctly leading up to the weekend and the coach has properly trained them, then they should be able to handle multiple games in a day played close together.
> 
> What I find strange is the difference between State Cup and National Cup.  The National Cup teams are supposed to be the better more well conditioned teams and only play one game a day, while the State Cup teams are not as well conditioned and play two games a day.  Seems to me that those should be reversed.


That has baffled me also.  It seems that Cal-South cares more about the safety of the National Cup players.  Or more about the quality of play by not having them play multiple games in a day.  I'm not a litigious person, but if someone has a kid that gets messed up (heat stroke, injury, etc) by playing that 2nd game in a day -  Seems Cal-South is open to some issues.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2018)

Surfref said:


> If the referees can do it (multiple games in a row), then why can't the kids on those tiny fields or even the larger fields.  No one cares if the 12-14 y/o or 50+ y/o referee works three to four 30-45 minute games on a full size field with only 10 minutes of rest between games.  If the players hydrate correctly leading up to the weekend and the coach has properly trained them, then they should be able to handle multiple games in a day played close together.
> 
> What I find strange is the difference between State Cup and National Cup.  The National Cup teams are supposed to be the better more well conditioned teams and only play one game a day, while the State Cup teams are not as well conditioned and play two games a day.  Seems to me that those should be reversed.


Was this a sarcasm?
I have a lot of respect for you from your posts, but what you wrote here is a complete nonsense.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> That has baffled me also.  It seems that Cal-South cares more about the safety of the National Cup players.  Or more about the quality of play by not having them play multiple games in a day.  I'm not a litigious person, but if someone has a kid that gets messed up (heat stroke, injury, etc) by playing that 2nd game in a day -  Seems Cal-South is open to some issues.


You are right, it's just a matter of a lawsuit happening to eliminate these tournaments.  I don't like it but chances are it will happen in the next 5 years.  Heck, there's no more using your head at the younger age groups, I would have never thought that would have been a rule but the lawsuit changed things.

Again, not a fan of lawsuits but eventually you will see one of these U-littles drop in the middle of a summer  game due to exhaustion and dehydration.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> Was this a sarcasm?
> I have a lot of respect for you from your posts, but what you wrote here is a complete nonsense.


I guess I need to start my posts with a "sarcasm ahead" warning.

The first part was meant to be slightly sarcastic, but I do worry about youth referees and the OLD (65+) referees that I have to work with on hot days doing multiple games sometimes on artificial turf back to back.  The second part was just an observation.  The one thing a lot of coaches do not teach the players is how to properly prepare for a weekend tournament.  Most youth players do not properly hydrate or take in the proper ratio of carbs to protein.  My 50 year old body has to referee 16-18 year olds at Surf Cup, so my weekend hydration/nutrition tournament prep will begin this evening after a 5 mile run along Mission Beach boardwalk.

I had two 7v7 games (20 min half) on hot artificial turf a couple weeks ago before my 11v11 games.  Those 8-9 year old boys were completely exhausted after that 40 minute game and they needed a couple hours to recover.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Jul 24, 2018)

The point of the thread was that due to a set of circumstances, a team had to play back to back.  I would think that Cal-South would have some time limit imposed on the tournaments to ensure there is a rest period between games (60-90 minutes) or at least give the team with lack of rest the option to play or take the rest period.  Many sports have this.  Furthermore, it would help with the development of the kids as we know that fatigue can lead to sloppy play and dangerous tackles.  While I understand it can be frustrating for the opposing team, it would help ensure the safety of the kids since many of the artificial fields easily get over 110.  

There are many other factors in play such as the number of subs, injuries, etc., level of play.  If the team is up to play back to back then great but if it is a battle of close teams, I would like to see the team get some break to have a more competitive game.  Putting the option on the opponent is asking for a disaster.


----------



## outside! (Jul 24, 2018)

sweeperkeeper said:


> The point of the thread was that due to a set of circumstances, a team had to play back to back.  I would think that Cal-South would have some time limit imposed on the tournaments ...


Wait, you think that Cal-South puts any thought to player well being? Ask anyone who has been around for a while, Cal-South occasionally makes good decisions, but they almost seem to be accidental. I have seen olders National Cup games scheduled on the turf fields in Norco where one of the teams only had a bit more than an hour break.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2018)

outside! said:


> Wait, you think that Cal-South puts any thought to player well being? Ask anyone who has been around for a while, Cal-South occasionally makes good decisions, but they almost seem to be accidental. I have seen olders National Cup games scheduled on the turf fields in Norco where one of the teams only had a bit more than an hour break.


It has been a while since National Cup had more than 1 game a day.....


----------



## outside! (Jul 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> It has been a while since National Cup had more than 1 game a day.....


If by "a while" you mean since May, 13 of 2017, you would be correct. I was incorrect on the time gap, it was about 2.5 hours.

https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_ladderview2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=C12DF63D-ACC6-4D19-A1DA-E7D70D06CE1F&tournamentguid=4E762754-4F40-4C80-BB09-054D3B2BC03D&roundtype=0


----------



## Primetime (Jul 24, 2018)

junebug1983 said:


> This coach does not know what the definition of sportsmanship/FairPlay is. Our team played the last game of group play at 10:10. The moment our game ended our coach asked Metcalf for a break and he refused. The finals match was scheduled at 11:15. It was horrible for the tournament “Cerritos premier cup”  to schedule the final this close to each other. But ultimately the tournament asked Metcalf if it was ok with him to give our girls an hour break. He declined,
> And stated him and his team had
> Plans already. This coach is a total dooch bag. He Puts winning over the girls safety. These girls are only 8-9
> Years old, not to mention playing in 90 degree weather with no rest. To top it all off we are from the same club WHAT A WAY FOR LOOKING OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER. Yes I give a lot of blame to Cerritos United soccer club, for even giving Metcalf the option to allow us the rest. But at the end Metcalf had the last word! And he refused. Great coach!


Your team knew the schedule going in.   There was no obligation for them to reschedule.  You are correct that the tournament shouldn't have even offered that as an option.  Had they not this post wpunt exist.  Besides that If it was a real safety issue then 20+ sets of parents wouldn't have had they're kids out there.    You included.    Did your kid sit out ???  Or was playing a Championship game more important than your kids safety ????   Exactly.......   
Most teams train by playing friendlies called round robins In which 2 of the 3 teams play back to back games and the 3rd team has one game off so most teams prepare for this.  And as parents of young athletes it's our responsibilty to keep our kids hydrated.   Not by sending them to the game with a full water but an actual hydration regement that starts days before and in this time of year it's a daily plan.   But I'm sure your all over that.   And for the record a douche bag is typically someone who would come on a mostly anonymous forum and starts calling other people douchbags.


----------



## baldref (Jul 24, 2018)

Primetime said:


> Your team knew the schedule going in.   There was no obligation for them to reschedule.  You are correct that the tournament shouldn't have even offered that as an option.  Had they not this post wpunt exist.  Besides that If it was a real safety issue then 20+ sets of parents wouldn't have had they're kids out there.    You included.    Did your kid sit out ???  Or was playing a Championship game more important than your kids safety ????   Exactly.......
> Most teams train by playing friendlies called round robins In which 2 of the 3 teams play back to back games and the 3rd team has one game off so most teams prepare for this.  And as parents of young athletes it's our responsibilty to keep our kids hydrated.   Not by sending them to the game with a full water but an actual hydration regement that starts days before and in this time of year it's a daily plan.   But I'm sure your all over that.   And for the record a douche bag is typically someone who would come on a mostly anonymous forum and starts calling other people douchbags.


i can't find anything wrong with this at all.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 24, 2018)

I believe that playing more than 1 game a day is a waste of time. However, if you signed up for a tournament that have 2 games a day and sometimes 3 games a day (see West Coast Classic), then you should be ready for whatever comes with its perks and don't complain. Yes, sometimes you will get less time to rest than the other team you play, and sometimes you will have ridiculous 8-9 hours between your games. One way to avoid this is to do a little research on a tournament you are going to _before_ applying.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe that playing more than 1 game a day is a waste of time. However, if you signed up for a tournament that have 2 games a day and sometimes 3 games a day (see West Coast Classic), then you should be ready for whatever comes with its perks and don't complain. Yes, sometimes you will get less time to rest than the other team you play, and sometimes you will have ridiculous 8-9 hours between your games. One way to avoid this is to do a little research on a tournament you are going to _before_ applying.


Sounds like a good idea.  Which tournaments publish their schedules before the sign-up limit date?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  Which tournaments publish their schedules before the sign-up limit date?


Ha-  Most have a "no-refund" policy also.  And certainly after the schedule has been published -  you aren't getting anything back.  I've learned (the hardway) over the years to take a look at the rules before signing up.  Game length is one of the items that seems to vary from tournament to tournament.

I bet if the upset team had written to their parents and said "We just found out the final game is being played immediately after our 3rd game.  Do you still want to play?"  -  I highly doubt that anyone would have said "forget it. Let's ask for a refund."

Congrats on making the final!


----------



## junebug1983 (Jul 24, 2018)

Primetime said:


> Your team knew the schedule going in.   There was no obligation for them to reschedule.  You are correct that the tournament shouldn't have even offered that as an option.  Had they not this post wpunt exist.  Besides that If it was a real safety issue then 20+ sets of parents wouldn't have had they're kids out there.    You included.    Did your kid sit out ???  Or was playing a Championship game more important than your kids safety ????   Exactly.......
> Most teams train by playing friendlies called round robins In which 2 of the 3 teams play back to back games and the 3rd team has one game off so most teams prepare for this.  And as parents of young athletes it's our responsibilty to keep our kids hydrated.   Not by sending them to the game with a full water but an actual hydration regement that starts days before and in this time of year it's a daily plan.   But I'm sure your all over that.   And for the record a douche bag is typically someone who would come on a mostly anonymous forum and starts calling other people douchbags.


Sounds to me you might be a parent from Metcalf team. Or affiliated with CDA whittier. My point in all this, was Metcalf was given the choice to allow our girls to rest for 1 hour and he refused. He Put aside fairplay, and put winning a u-10 tournament as his priority. And yes he’s a douche bag!


----------



## dawson (Jul 24, 2018)

to original poster :

You must have looked at the schedule when it was published
you must have seen if you got to the final you would have back to back games
you stated or implied in your post the tournament would postpone the game if the other coach agreed.  

So apparently there were fields available at a later time.
If you had brought this up when the schedule was published they very likely would have moved it and the other coach 
would not have been involved nor should he have been.

Sounds to me like you didn't do your job and then you complain about the other coach on a public forum because you
were lazy and wanted to put the blame on someone else. Seems to me this was on you .


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 24, 2018)

junebug1983 said:


> Sounds to me you might be a parent from Metcalf team. Or affiliated with CDA whittier. My point in all this, was Metcalf was given the choice to allow our girls to rest for 1 hour and he refused. He Put aside fairplay, and put winning a u-10 tournament as his priority. And yes he’s a douche bag!


Many folks here have given you their impartial views.  You asked to bend the rules, and the other side had no obligation to make an exception for you.  You're asking parents of every kid on the opposing team to change their plan last minute for you.

If you truly want to make the other coach look like a douche bag, your coach should've forfeited the championship game.  It takes an extremely courageous coach to do so, but I know that has been done in a State semifinal in another sports due to dangerous weather.

I would have nothing but respect for your coach if he did forfeit the match for girls' safety.  Imagine the opposing coach has to go tell his team that there is no championship match and they won because your team put kids' safety first.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 24, 2018)

junebug1983 said:


> Sounds to me you might be a parent from Metcalf team. Or affiliated with CDA whittier. My point in all this, was Metcalf was given the choice to allow our girls to rest for 1 hour and he refused. He Put aside fairplay, and put winning a u-10 tournament as his priority. And yes he’s a douche bag!


Quit while your only a little behind. How do you know families on that team didn’t have plans that after the finals?  Did the Coach have another game that he would have missed if he waited to play?  You have no idea what the other team faced So stop making a fool of yourself. 

They knew the times and so did your team, but you chose to come hear and relentlessly bash a Coach and Team for not giving into your wants/needs.  Why do your needs trump theirs?

Been in the same situation a few times over my DD’s careers to this point and have one suggestion.....

Move on and enjoy watching them play. It’s a fun age!


----------



## Primetime (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Sounds like a good idea.  Which tournaments publish their schedules before the sign-up limit date?


 They all play at least 3 games in two days, advancing (which EVERYONE wants) means 4 and sometimes 5 games in 2 days.   I'm sure what he/she meant was you know there's 3-5 games coming in a 36 hour span so it's no surprise or egregious act that there was a lot of games in a short time.  Right, wrong or in between its club soccer in Southern California for the past slew of years and the foreseeable future.


----------



## Primetime (Jul 24, 2018)

junebug1983 said:


> Sounds to me you might be a parent from Metcalf team. Or affiliated with CDA whittier. My point in all this, was Metcalf was given the choice to allow our girls to rest for 1 hour and he refused. He Put aside fairplay, and put winning a u-10 tournament as his priority. And yes he’s a douche bag!


I have on multiple occasions (not always) turned down the request for water breaks water breaks during games if I felt they weren't necessary for my team.    It Doesn't mean I'm inconsiderate of players safety or anything of the sorts..    It means If I feel my team doesn't need a water break and or is well prepared to play the game without one that's my choice to make and my responsibilty to look out for the kids That I coach.   Same as it is for the team were playing against.   If players need breaks or a sub that's part of coaching those situations.   If  it gives us an advantage then great cause that's what we prepare and train for.    Having better endurance and longer stamina is an advantage we hope to gain over every team we play.   That's one of the big goals we work toward.   The safety or well being of the other teams players are the responsibilty of the their coaches, managers, parents,Referees, clubs, organizations and hosting tournament or gaming circuit.  The opposing coach is literally on the bottom of that list.   God forbid If something would've happened to any kids on your team due to exhaustion or anything close it certainly wouldn't have been the other coaches fault.   Really ????  What sense does that make.    Don't get it twisted, Doesn't mean I don't care or sypathize or whatever it's just the facts Mam, the other coach isn't the guy responsible for the things your claiming he should be or should've been.    

And BTW for the record Metcalf is a long time Firefighter and his wife a long time school teacher.   Hardly the crowd to forgo children's safety.  Lol.


----------



## El Clasico (Jul 24, 2018)

Primetime said:


> I have on multiple occasions (not always) turned down the request for water breaks water breaks during games if I felt they weren't necessary for my team.    It Doesn't mean I'm inconsiderate of players safety or anything of the sorts..    It means If I feel my team doesn't need a water break and or is well prepared to play the game without one that's my choice to make and my responsibilty to look out for the kids That I coach.   Same as it is for the team were playing against.   If players need breaks or a sub that's part of coaching those situations.   If  it gives us an advantage then great cause that's what we prepare and train for.    Having better endurance and longer stamina is an advantage we hope to gain over every team we play.   That's one of the big goals we work toward.   The safety or well being of the other teams players are the responsibilty of the their coaches, managers, parents,Referees, clubs, organizations and hosting tournament or gaming circuit.  The opposing coach is literally on the bottom of that list.   God forbid If something would've happened to any kids on your team due to exhaustion or anything close it certainly wouldn't have been the other coaches fault.   Really ????  What sense does that make.    Don't get it twisted, Doesn't mean I don't care or sypathize or whatever it's just the facts Mam, the other coach isn't the guy responsible for the things your claiming he should be or should've been.
> 
> And BTW for the record Metcalf is a long time Firefighter and his wife a long time school teacher.   Hardly the crowd to forgo children's safety.  Lol.


You had me right up until you suggested that the Metcalfs care about kids simply because he is a firefighter and she a school teacher.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey Primetime, we all agree that this is all the tournaments' fault.    This should have never been posted on this board ( I hate it when people start publicly accusing others on blog sites).

  However, to say no to a longer break  to a bunch of 8-9 year girls, that's just wrong! Especially if the coach is a Fireman and/or a Teacher.   I could care less of either team but Primetime just burned his own coach by mistake.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 25, 2018)

Primetime said:


> I have on multiple occasions (not always) turned down the request for water breaks water breaks during games if I felt they weren't necessary for my team.    It Doesn't mean I'm inconsiderate of players safety or anything of the sorts..    It means If I feel my team doesn't need a water break and or is well prepared to play the game without one that's my choice to make and my responsibilty to look out for the kids That I coach.   Same as it is for the team were playing against.   If players need breaks or a sub that's part of coaching those situations.   If  it gives us an advantage then great cause that's what we prepare and train for.    Having better endurance and longer stamina is an advantage we hope to gain over every team we play.   That's one of the big goals we work toward.   The safety or well being of the other teams players are the responsibilty of the their coaches, managers, parents,Referees, clubs, organizations and hosting tournament or gaming circuit.  The opposing coach is literally on the bottom of that list.   God forbid If something would've happened to any kids on your team due to exhaustion or anything close it certainly wouldn't have been the other coaches fault.   Really ????  What sense does that make.    Don't get it twisted, Doesn't mean I don't care or sypathize or whatever it's just the facts Mam, the other coach isn't the guy responsible for the things your claiming he should be or should've been.
> 
> And BTW for the record Metcalf is a long time Firefighter and his wife a long time school teacher.   Hardly the crowd to forgo children's safety.  Lol.


You're taking this way to serious for what 8yr old girls, take a step back and have a heart instead of being happy about a advantage grinding down some very young players.

Your post comes across as somebody that cares about winning more than anything else, shame because this is why players get discouraged.

Our DD loved playing GU9 because it was fun and she was happy for all the players W,L,D & continued all the way through HS playing well so lighten up and have a heart next time.


----------



## sweeperkeeper (Jul 25, 2018)

Primetime....  I understand the desire to win but come on.  

To the OP, there have been a bunch of great suggestions on where the blame could have gone and most of it wasn't directed at the other coach.  No one knows what else was going on with that team, and to have them wait could be just as bad of an issue if the coach had another game to get to. There are a wide range of options that were available to your team.  Maybe your coach could have asked for water breaks.  

In the end, it was your team's choice to play the game when you could have easily walked away if safety was that big of a concern.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 28, 2018)

No vested interest in Slammers, but I really don't see what Metcalf from CDA-Slammers G2009 did wrong in this instance. Was it amazingly generous? no. But his actions (or non actions) fall far short of dragging his name through the mud on a public Internet forum and stinks of sour grapes.

This forum can be great, but also really toxic and that's a shame.


----------

